# Cubase 9.5 not receiving TouchOSC keypress commands



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey guys, a bit ago I reinstalled my entire system from scratch (Win 10, Cubase 9.5, new RME Babyface interface etc)

Somehow Cubase (9.5.30) is not receiving any keystrokes that I had programmed to my buttons. I'm not really sure wether I missed something upon re-installing or what else could be the issue. So for example on my enable/disable buttons I used to send the letter "m" to Cubase which toggled the mute status of the corresponding midi track (visual indication of en- or disabled status) or I had some keycommands linked to macros in Cubase to push the CSS legato notes etc. None of these work anymore. The midi gets through fine. TouchOSC is connected through the TouchOSC Bridge. It also works as expected to swap pages on theTouchOSC surface when I change tracks in Cubase, it is just the keystrokes that don't get through. When I open Notepad and press the touchOSC buttons the letter "m" is written, so it is definitely sending them. Any ideas what could be the issue?

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 5, 2018)

In case anyone experiences the same, Cubase doesn't recognize TouchOSC keystroke commands when run in administrator mode. When not runninv in admin mode everything works as expected.

Cheers


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jun 6, 2018)

When you run Cubase in administrator mode (I am tempted to ask you, why you do this?) did you run the TouchOSC Bridge in administrator mode also?
I do not have, own or use TouchOSC but I know that running two programs in different user contexts can lead to problems because the settings of a program can be different in administrator mode than the settting when it is started with your normal user account.
So this is just a guess.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 6, 2018)

de_signs said:


> In case anyone experiences the same, Cubase doesn't recognize TouchOSC keystroke commands when run in administrator mode. When not runninv in admin mode everything works as expected.
> 
> Cheers



Good to know. It's this type of thing that can make me lose days of my life to. Thanks man.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes good to know indeed, thanks! I had something similar some weeks ago with TouchOSC en Cubase where I setup an expression map for CSS using midi CC58. What I didn’t know was that when u use a particular midi CC for an expression map, that midi CC is blocked and not receiving any other messages, and as such I couldn’t send legato or sordino on/off messages via CC58 to CSS. In case somebody has the same problem...


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 6, 2018)

@Ronny D. Ana thanks for the heads up, actually that did the trick, haven't had OSC bridge in admin mode


----------

